# wood eating bacteria?



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not sure what it is, but it is growing on my wood, causing it to decay. I believe its a type of algae. Any suggestions?

Thanks
-Ian


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

It might be fungus. What color is it? I've never heard of fungus damaging wood. This would be the first for me.


Lissette


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fishaquatics,

When I set up my tank I boiled my driftwood for 20 minutes or more to sanitize and remove some of the tannins. In spite of that a fungus started growing on it after about a week or so. The good news is either the corys, Siamese Algae Eater, or Ottos ate it and it never grew back.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Is it white and semi transparents? If it is than it is a kind of fungus except it is not eating your wood away. It is your wood still decomposing. What kind of driftwood it is? or it is not a driftwood?


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

The wood I have was in my tank for about a year now. Once I started to explore with DIY, and put on my lights more often, white stringy stuff started to attach to my wood. When I have the chance, I will put a picture on, to help identify it.(if it can be seen on the camra, even though its not too small)
The reason I think it is eating my wood, is because when I tryed to take it off with my hand, some wood, like a powder, comes off. I am really not sure what type of wood it is, but I bought it at a petstore, if that helps. I had this wood for a while without this problem.

Thanks for your help (Lissette,Seattle Aquarist, and ArmedBiggiet)
-Ian


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Ian, so far just what ever that thing on your wood a side but every time you put something out of the drift wood the powder like wood coming out it is normal. Thinking about it, a peice wood soak it under water in a such long time... they would get smaller and smaller. If you have a pleco it would show even more.



fishaquatics said:


> The wood I have was in my tank for about a year now. Once I started to explore with DIY, and put on my lights more often, white stringy stuff started to attach to my wood. When I have the chance, I will put a picture on, to help identify it.(if it can be seen on the camra, even though its not too small)
> The reason I think it is eating my wood, is because when I tryed to take it off with my hand, some wood, like a powder, comes off. I am really not sure what type of wood it is, but I bought it at a petstore, if that helps. I had this wood for a while without this problem.
> 
> Thanks for your help (Lissette,Seattle Aquarist, and ArmedBiggiet)
> -Ian


----------

